

Amazon changing all passwords on account of Gawker Hack - lachyg

Hello XXXXXXXXXX,<p>This is an important message from Amazon.com<p>At Amazon we take your security and privacy very seriously. As part of our routine monitoring, we discovered a list of email address and password sets posted online. While the list was not Amazon-related, we know that many customers reuse their passwords on several websites. We believe your email address and password set was on that list. So we have taken the precaution of resetting your Amazon.com password. We apologize for any inconvenience this has caused but felt that it was necessary to help protect you and your Amazon account.<p>To regain access to your Amazon customer account:<p>1.   Go to Amazon.com and click the "Your Account" link at the top of our website.<p>2.   Click the link that says "Forgot your password?"<p>3.   Follow the instructions to set a new password for your account.<p>Please choose a new password and do not use the same password you used with us previously. We also highly recommend that you chose a password that you are not using on any other sites. We look forward to seeing you again soon.<p>Sincerely,<p>Amazon.com<p>Please note: this e-mail was sent from an address that cannot accept incoming e-mail. To contact us about an unrelated issue, please visit the Help section of our website.
======
CWuestefeld
I got the same thing from LinkedIn.

------
rick_2047
_As part of our routine monitoring, we discovered a list of email address and
password sets posted online._

I don't understand this. What kind of routine checkup involves scouring the
web for password lists.

~~~
ig1
Any large company will routinely have people who monitor the normally security
channels (from bugtraq to cert lists) for security alerts that could impact
them.

